# Skye's New Home



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I learned yesterday that little Skye -- the Rescue that had the double heart surgeries has been adopted by Jan Rasmusen, author of "Scared Poopless". And she's changed his name to Ticker.  Very cute and very appropriate, imho.

Of course, I'm still broken hearted that he didn't end up with me -- but I'm so happy that he will be with Jan. I know what a wonderful person she is and what a great life he will have.

Thank you God for finding little Skye such a wonderful home.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn, I am glad that you are happy about the home that Sky/ Ticker , was adopted by. Jan , her husband Roger and their other boy Rascal, all love Ticker. I guess Rascal and Ticker play all day long. Cant ask for much more. Edie


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Love happy endings!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw that's great! And with Jan's book and blog, this may be something she can write about and help others with similar conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yup, I see a new story in the making. I'm so happy for Ticker and his new family.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am, of course, very happy that the little guy we were all cheering for has a good home. He may even become famous. I am also relieved to hear that you feel good about it, Lynn.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I learned yesterday that little Skye -- the Rescue that had the double heart surgeries has been adopted by Jan Rasmusen, author of "Scared Poopless". And she's changed his name to Ticker.  Very cute and very appropriate, imho.
> 
> Of course, I'm still broken hearted that he didn't end up with me -- but I'm so happy that he will be with Jan. I know what a wonderful person she is and what a great life he will have.
> 
> Thank you God for finding little Skye such a wonderful home.


This was God working through his angels on earth, Edie and Bron, who worked very hard to find him the best possible home.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

do you have a link to Jan's blog? I'd like to follow it


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I was sorry it didn't work out for you to have him, Lynn, but what wonderful news that he has such a great home!!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, I wish Jan were on SM, so we can see pics of Rascal and Ticker at play! So happy to hear that Jan has new little fluffs. I just loved her book and was saddened to hear she had lost the little ones in the book.


----------

